# Laryngeal Collapse & Trachea Collapse



## BellasMomma (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with laryngeal collapse, trachea collapse and bronchial collapse? 

My almost 9 year old girl, Bella, was diagnosed with tracheal collapse in February and the ER doctor gave us prednisone and hydrocodone for her for a week. She had has 3 episodes that I went to the ER with since then. We went to see a internal medicine specialist Wednesday and she did a bronchoscopy and found that she had early laryngeal collapse, moderate to severe tracheal collapse and mild to moderate bronchial collapse. 

I have been reading about these for days now and it seems like the aero chamber with flovent works well for the tracheal and bronchial collapse but I haven't seen anything that "works" for the laryngeal collapse. There is a surgery where they tie the left side of the larynx up with 2 sutures so it isn't collapsing and blocking the airway but there isn't really a lot of information all this or the condition in itself. 

If anyone has any information on it I would be hugely grateful! I am a mess and she just seems to be worse after the bronchosopy.  I plan on calling the specialist office first thing Monday because she is definitely breathing hard all the time now, not just some times like before. 

Again, any info would be appreciated!

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi I have no advice on this but I hope you and your baby finds something that'll help.
Is their any other medication out there that she could try? Maybe try asking the specialist to go over all of your options one more time. 
Also I'm sure you know but make sure to use no collars only "choke free" harness.
I believe Susan has experience with this but am not too sure. I think she also said her baby could have a surgery but cost wise it wouldn't be realistic for her.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Both of my chi's have collapsed tracheas. One is more severe than the other. One has collapsed trachea, plus a genetic problem with her mouth and throat. She has trouble eating and breathing together. A lot of snorking, choking etc. Very occasionally she will get very upset and scared and wants me to pick her up. I just cuddle her and wait it out. I used to rush her to the vet, and by the time I'd get there it was over. There is a surgery for this condition, but I'd not heard of the stitching of the larynx That does not seem to be a very serious surgery. The other chi has the tracheal problem too, but not as severe. 

I'm sure the bronchoscope irritated the trachea. Flovent is a cortisone and should be helpful for irritation. I hope you can get your little one some comfort soon. (I have asthma and know how it feels not to get your breath!)


----------



## BellasMomma (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you Ari1405 and Susan Davis! The surgery that ties back the larynx is for the laryngeal collapse, which I think is the worst of anything right now because the left side of her larynx is falling and almost covering the right side. I would post a picture of it from the bronchocopy but I do not know how to. I am still learning the forum. LOL! I feel like if I can get that part "fixed", which isn't really a fix but a helper, then maybe the steroid inhaler will work fr the trachea collapse and bronchial collapse. I have heard really good things about the aero chamber and inhaler helping a lot so I am praying. 

I just wish I could find someone online that has had the tie back procedure to see what the outcome was. At this point I am willing to tray anything. I too have asthma and I know what it feels like to not be able to get a good breath so I definitely want to help her as much as possible. If I could breathe for her I would. It completely breaks my heart!! She is my everything!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if some of the vet sites would have this procedure in it? I would ask my vet about more of the procedure in pictures, and maybe someone whose dog went through this procedure, so you would have some references.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

My Beverly has collapsing trachea. She is on a brochodilator called Theophylline. It has saved her life! I also only use a Buddy Belt harness and ensure that nothing ever bumps her throat. It is very scary!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm glad your Beverly has benefited from taking theophylline. I took it for years for my asthma. Now I am on inhaled steroids. Some vets think that this drug dilates the bronchi, and not so much the trachea? Whatever works----/


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

susan davis said:


> I'm glad your Beverly has benefited from taking theophylline. I took it for years for my asthma. Now I am on inhaled steroids. Some vets think that this drug dilates the bronchi, and not so much the trachea? Whatever works----/




Wondering if the fires we have in Calif could be the reason my chi has had so many reverse sneezing lately??


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely. Smoke irritates the airways in animals AND humans! I would make sure your chi is drinking enough fluids to keep the throat/trachea moist. You might even 'flavor' your dogs water with enough chicken broth to make it more 'tasty'!!!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yup I'm sure, it's an irritant as Susan said.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine has collapsed trachea , makes her cough a lot if she gets excited or barks to much , this book I got would recommend to any dog owners










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutt (Aug 25, 2020)

BellasMomma said:


> Does anyone have any experience with laryngeal collapse, trachea collapse and bronchial collapse?
> 
> My almost 9 year old girl, Bella, was diagnosed with tracheal collapse in February and the ER doctor gave us prednisone and hydrocodone for her for a week. She had has 3 episodes that I went to the ER with since then. We went to see a internal medicine specialist Wednesday and she did a bronchoscopy and found that she had early laryngeal collapse, moderate to severe tracheal collapse and mild to moderate bronchial collapse.
> 
> ...


My pup is have this now in 2020 ... I see your post is from two years ago ... any further updates ? Surgery, recovery ect. ? Thank You Mutt Reed


----------

